# Utorrent not working:Why



## Deepaks (Jan 11, 2011)

I m using Docomo Net over wifi using E71 in my Laptop. Internet is working Fine but utorrent is not downloading any torrent despite showing sufficient seeds and peers.


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 11, 2011)

are you using BSNL broadband? BSNL is known to have such issues.


For some days my connection is acting cranky. After opening a browser, whichever page I try to open, it takes me to Yahoo home page! After that it works fine.


----------



## Deepaks (Jan 11, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> are you using BSNL broadband? BSNL is known to have such issues.
> 
> 
> For some days my connection is acting cranky. After opening a browser, whichever page I try to open, it takes me to Yahoo home page! After that it works fine.



dear its Tata Docomo (dial up)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2011)

@Deepaks: I used Airtel GPRS 1yr ago....& torrent was working absolutely fine......
but then they(Airtel) blocked the torrent connections......in GPRS....

so i think Tata Docomo is blocking your torrent connection....


----------



## Chirag (Jan 11, 2011)

When my utorrent is open, websites and messengers stop working.  I am on BSNL UL.


----------



## mitraark (Jan 11, 2011)

Tata Docomo didn't block Torrents.. See if seeds are showing like this 

0(100) ... that is there are 100 Seeds but only 0 connected/ then it seems you are not connectable.

Try to see connection settings.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 11, 2011)

in your utorrent preference check option to preference


----------

